

Bitcoin drops under $200 for the first time in over a year - atian
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitfinex/btcusd

======
atian
Apologies as I linked to the Bitfinex charts. There is an instance where the
market price dropped to $100 due to a margin call, which I have disregarded.

Its interesting to see that Bitfinex's selling limits are in play here to
prevent margin calls from cascading.

